# Got a laugh out of old magazine.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Field and Stream February 2008, starter guide to coyote hunting.
Firearm recommendations: any 22cal. center fire up to 30cal no need to go buy a gun just to hunt coyotes the article starts out.
So if you have a 12ga shot gun for get hunting coyotes till you buy a rifle. the old 35 Remington or the new 35 Wheelen won't work either it seems and don't even thing about trying a 45 to 54 cal muzzle loader.
Also regardless of what you have heard a 204 just isn't enough gun for the job nor is the 22 mag even for close range.

That was laugh # 1 from that article. 

Laugh #2 started with the scope had to be at least a 3x9 power and higher magncation was highly recommended. 

No peep sights or plain old buck horns just don't cut the mustard I guess. So with just those two points I am scratching my head on how I ever managed to get two coyotes with My Ithaca model 37 12ga. pump? and a couple more with a Charles Daly OU 12ga. 

The article just had to be about starting coyote hunting in the west as the pointers given to locate coyotes just for the most part would not work in my state except maybe some parts of the UPPER. 

Any way it was good for a laugh and we won't be using our 12 gauges to hunt them with any time soon. Till we get an invite to a area with to many homes for the use of our rifles.

*And if just starting out coyote hunting What an excuse to go buy a new rifle to do it with.* 

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

This was written by a highly educated person that has never been out of the city long enough to realize concrete is not a type of grass!

Wade


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Hard to get close enough for a 12 guage, but it will do a fine job if you are good at calling coyotes in close. My old pump 22 with open sites has taken a couple, once while combining wheat. Had a coyote that had learned to hang around and nab a lost lamb. Put the ol 22 in the cab with me and sure enough he was hanging around in that field. Guess he never thought about that noisy old combine being dangerous. No more problem with lambs. My preference is to have my son take his 22-250 and caller. He is a lot better shot than I am.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I Like my 220 Swift except on real windy days and then the 243 is normally what I grab.
We do get in spots where they are real close in heavy brush whit near by homes so the 12ga. with # 4 shot or coyote buster is used.
Our home made E callers seem to bring them close as do the decoy device.

 Al


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Can your call be downloaded?

I have access to a good crossbow, guns a no no here. To many stray cats for traps and my last snare fell victim to a big boar ****... 

Have not lost a chicken for a while after that. 

One fell victim to a opossum the other night, he came back the next night but last night the third night seems a pair of yotes happened through.

They tend to go around us for the most part.

Everyone on this side of the road have large dogs is the reason I think. 

Not as much cover either.

Would not mind taking them out though they are getting to much of a pack going.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

||Downhome|| said:


> Can your call be downloaded?
> 
> I have access to a good crossbow, guns a no no here. To many stray cats for traps and my last snare fell victim to a big boar ****...
> 
> ...



do you mean every trap will have a stray cat in it come morning , cause if you catch one here and there you can just let them go they limp a day or two but are fine I get a barn cat once in a while or you can fix the too many stray cat problem while your at it , invasive species that has no place in any American ecosystem


as for cross bow It would work if you could get a close shot but with the way my cousin complains about how every time he shoots a crossbow bolt 10 dollars plus 15 for the broad-head is gone hit or miss , unless it is into the target , if you hit a deer often some part of the bolt or brodhead is broken as it passes through if you mis and hit a tree or rock also broken 

snares are cheap and work when your sleeping http://www.snareshop.com/products.asp?dept=238 these guys make the best snares around snares is what they do , remmeber you can reuse base plates and stakes so generally you have about 2 dollars a snare in cost , thats just a bit more than a round of premium ammo and a hole lot less than a cross bow bolt even a cheap one


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I just did not want to buy more snares(trap supply less then 10 mins from me),Hit and miss where I can set them lot of open and they move willy nilly no pinch points.
The set I took the **** was a decent pinch point but he destroyed it and my snare.

they came in close last night I could rig a Decoy and have a upstairs window just need a little something to grab their attention.

I went back out looking at the tracks in day light.
had to be around three of them and besides the carcass they did not mess with the birds

They are breeding now arn't they? 

Kind of think it may of been a couple males chasing a female, one was darn near running the ones tracks and the other seemed to be trailing them.

Cats have a place here, they keep the vermin down.
As long as I don't need to feed them I'm fine.

Other wise we would be over run, not just with vermin but also the Fox and Yotes and all the other things that eat them.

I know where that Opossums holed up I be waiting for him to come out tonight. One set of tracks in, none out.

Thats mostly what they been hunting out back, they got most of the Rabbits from spring threw summer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have down loaded calls for our MP3 players we hook to the E caller at varmintal's.com.
Also used to be able to get them from Wind river but have been told not any longer for free that is.
A cross bow bolt I am sure you could rig one of those tracker strings to also.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

snares are best at pinch points but can be used in tire tracks very well if you have decent snow 

it is a bit comical to see people setting snares in snow tire tracks as they are laying in thebed f the truck pounding in stakes and making the set laying off the end of the tail gate , but basically you drive approximately the path they take any way they are happy to walk in the tracks made by a truck or 4wheeler , much easier walking it can be right across an open field the snares are set right in the tire tracks so that the loop hangs over the track at the correct height 

snares are one time use , for the cable but the components can be reused , but it takes a crimping tool 


if you don't have snow a sent post in the high traffic area farther away from the house with a foot hold trap may be just the thing , the cats should leave it alone but the yotes just got to go sniff it , and see who is invading their territory 

ever take a dog for a walk and it has to stop at every corner and sniff the light post before lifting a leg on it , yotes do the same thing watch where the dogs foot is while it sniffs the post , that is where you want the trap bedded and buried 
obviously if you have a bigger or smaller dog compensate but my dog is a female German Shepard so about the same as a yote


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

I get a laugh out of new F&S / OL too!

My Dad still gets them. I finally told him I dont want them when he's done with them anymore.

Fur-Fish and Game is a good read.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I find most out door mags. run stories that some one wrote 30 or 40 years ago and changed the rifle brand, caliber, scopes and the names of the players. 
Just this article on getting started in Coyote hunting was not very good for those who do not live in the wide open spaces of the west.
Just looking for tracks along a road will more than likely get a visit from a LEO asking what in the world you doing because some one is going to call 911 to report this strange man casing the area here in the east.

 Al


----------

